

Ackman offers to finance Borders bid for Barnes & Noble - JCThoughtscream
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Ackman-says-he-would-finance-apf-258166990.html?x=0

======
protomyth
I wish it was the other way around, B&N seems to run a better store than
Borders.

~~~
julius_geezer
I'd have thought Borders a little better. What metropolitan area are you in?
I'm in Washington, DC, so comparing B&N in Bethesda and downtown with Borders
on L St. or occasionally Silver Spring or White Flint.

~~~
protomyth
I mostly travel in ND, SD, and MN. B&N has better prices, better selection,
and a much better membership. Also, their stores seem much nicer and they have
longer hours.

